# Orbot not working



## MVPanthersFan11 (Sep 21, 2011)

Has anyone got orbot to work on their GN3? I get error message. ..

" Orbot is starting…
Orbot is starting…
(re)Setting permission on Tor binary
(re)Setting permission on Privoxy binary
(re)Setting permission on Obfsproxy binary
Orbot is starting…
Couldn't start Tor process:
Unable to start Tor: Unable to start Tor"


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## phidelt82 (Jun 6, 2011)

No issues here. Running MJ7 rooted.


----------



## FrostyOrDie (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm unable to get working as well


----------



## MVPanthersFan11 (Sep 21, 2011)

Bump

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

when in doubt, logcat


----------

